# Burr alignment



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone tried aligning the burrs on their e37s?

I have a very slight high point right on the outer edge of the burr on one corner that always touches first... tried to add some shim at the opposite side to even out as per the mythos alignment guide but as the burrs actually sit inside a notch, can't see how to shim it up?

I could just put loads of beans through and wait for that high point to naturally round off...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rizla Blues are about 2-3 thou, so you can shim up with those and rub off the excess. Just add blues until your happy, 3 or 4 could do it.


----------

